# Plants for a discus tank



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I was on aquaflora's site the other day looking for some plants.

I'm looking for some plants for a discus tank, this means that the plants need to be able to handle the higher temps of the discus tank. The tank is 3'x2'x2'

Unfortunately when it comes to picking plants, I'm kinda lost,

Does anybody have any suggestions on what might work? Some sort of stem plants plants for the background, a sword in the corner and anubias for the driftwood and some sort of carpeting plant in the front. Would also like some sort of red stem plants too.


The tank is EI dosed and will have 1.5wpg of T5HO (4x t5ho bulbs). Co2 injected.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Echinodorous Bleheri and Anubias sp. would do well in a discus tank


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a discus tank as well..... theres only been a couple plants that i've not been able to use. ANY crypts have worked for me, tonina works. moss, no probs. jave fern, easy. anubias, perfect.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

BLyxa japonica,P. Stellatus, all rotallas (there are many and so much fun!!) Crypts, I have flame moss... E tenallus micros pink as well as any chaining sword, (i pulled anything that chained as they did TOO well)

Broad leaf stellatus is my new favorite.. Thats all i can think of right now but I know there is more..

Lisa


----------

